# Lily Has Swollen Lymph Nodes...



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I was brushing my Lily this morning and discovered that the lymph nodes in her neck are swollen..in fact, they are huge!..I hope I can get her in to see the vet tomorrow....trying not to panic...what in the world is going on with this little one? I am praying it will be a simple fix...


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

aprilb said:


> I was brushing my Lily this morning and discovered that the lymph nodes in her neck are swollen..in fact, they are huge!..I hope I can get her in to see the vet tomorrow....trying not to panic...what in the world is going on with this little one? I am praying it will be a simple fix...


Do dogs have glands? Could she possibly be feeling a bit under the weather or have a cold?? I have no idea just a thought as our glands are up if we are poorly? Hope its nothing and you can get app tomorrow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope Lily is alright. Has she acted strangely in anyway. If it is not one thing it seems it is another. Wish you all well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh April, I am so sorry your worried about Lily. Have you ever seen this gland issue in any of yours before, I guess I never thought of it before..:blush:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm I never thought about swollen glands on dogs. I see them all the time with babies. They've either been sick, going to get sick or are sick and the glands become enlarged. Hope it's nothing and she's OK.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are the lymph nodes anywhere else swollen? 

Maltese can be prone to issues with their salivary glands. Your vet can do a needle aspirate to figure out of these are lymph nodes or salivary glands.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, sorry to hear that. Prayers all is okay but a visit to the vet is a good idea. Is she acting herself? Does she have swelling anywhere else? It never seems to end....does it. Keep us posted.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my. I'm praying its just her salivary glands like Jackie suggested.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be praying for Lily, April. When Finnegan was little, the same thing happened to him. I can't remember what the vet said but it was nothing to worry about. The swelling went down shortly after that.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Do dogs have glands? Could she possibly be feeling a bit under the weather or have a cold?? I have no idea just a thought as our glands are up if we are poorly? Hope its nothing and you can get app tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes they do have lymph glands..she feels fine but seems to be losing weight..thanks for the well wishes..



wkomorow said:


> I hope Lily is alright. Has she acted strangely in anyway. If it is not one thing it seems it is another. Wish you all well.


Thanks..yes she hasn't been "right" lately..



SammieMom said:


> Oh April, I am so sorry your worried about Lily. Have you ever seen this gland issue in any of yours before, I guess I never thought of it before..:blush:


Thanks, Kandis and no, I have never had anything like this in any of my Malts..



Furbabies mom said:


> Hmmm I never thought about swollen glands on dogs. I see them all the time with babies. They've either been sick, going to get sick or are sick and the glands become enlarged. Hope it's nothing and she's OK.


Thanks, Deborah..I guess we'll find out.. 

Maltese can be prone to issues with their salivary glands. Your vet can do a needle aspirate to figure out of these are lymph nodes or salivary glands.[/QUOTE]Thanks, Jackie...I did check..she is skinny and only 4 pounds, so a lump would be hard to miss. Only the ones in her neck are affected....did not know about the salivary glands... 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, sorry to hear that. Prayers all is okay but a visit to the vet is a good idea. Is she acting herself? Does she have swelling anywhere else? It never seems to end....does it. Keep us posted.


Lily has always been my "problem" child...she seems to be feeling fine, but has gotten real thin..I thought it might be the food, but now, I don't think so.. 



TLR said:


> Oh my. I'm praying its just her salivary glands like Jackie suggested.


Me, too, Tracey..thanks...



MoonDog said:


> I'll be praying for Lily, April. When Finnegan was little, the same thing happened to him. I can't remember what the vet said but it was nothing to worry about. The swelling went down shortly after that.


Thanks, Robin...I did not know this sort of thing happens..


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

that is sad but now try to calm down and think. Is that jus happen right away? Are you a 100% sure it is lymph gland? 
Lymph glands usually show up when it is infection in the body area whey they are swelling , any fever, sleepy, coughing? Human body has over 500 lymph glands, not sure how many dogs have. When it is appear on neck it can show the problem with ears, throat, even flue. Under the bottom chin it show the problem with teeth, or mouth in general. 
Lymph glands are our body guards which help us to find out where problem is. 
If that is what you think then tomorrow your vet will help you , I think that will be course of antibiotics. Summer is really tricky , from cool air-conditioned place we go outside to heat, and then back. 
Another thing to think about, if your baby ate something new? Something can cause allergy and then it is not lymph gland but I think you know the difference. My prayers for your princess and you. Good luck at vets tomorrow


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no wisdom to offer, but I will keep my fingers crossed really tight that Lily isn't getting sick.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I hope Lily is okay. I can't remember if it was Zach or Boo on their well visit but the Vet did check that area and again i can't remember if he said gland or lymph nodes but I do remember him saying they were a okay. Did she eat something different that could have cause an allergic reaction?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sure hope it's nothing to worry about....let us know what the vet says tomorrow....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tashulia25 said:


> that is sad but now try to calm down and think. Is that jus happen right away? Are you a 100% sure it is lymph gland?
> Lymph glands usually show up when it is infection in the body area whey they are swelling , any fever, sleepy, coughing? Human body has over 500 lymph glands, not sure how many dogs have. When it is appear on neck it can show the problem with ears, throat, even flue. Under the bottom chin it show the problem with teeth, or mouth in general.
> Lymph glands are our body guards which help us to find out where problem is.
> If that is what you think then tomorrow your vet will help you , I think that will be course of antibiotics. Summer is really tricky , from cool air-conditioned place we go outside to heat, and then back.
> Another thing to think about, if your baby ate something new? Something can cause allergy and then it is not lymph gland but I think you know the difference. My prayers for your princess and you. Good luck at vets tomorrow


Thanks..pretty sure that is what it is..she is swollen on both sides..I did recently change her food because she was losing weight. She does not go outside.



Sylie said:


> I have no wisdom to offer, but I will keep my fingers crossed really tight that Lily isn't getting sick.


Awe..thank you, dear Sylvia..I hope she isn't getting sick, either..




mdbflorida said:


> Oh, I hope Lily is okay. I can't remember if it was Zach or Boo on their well visit but the Vet did check that area and again i can't remember if he said gland or lymph nodes but I do remember him saying they were a okay. Did she eat something different that could have cause an allergic reaction?


I changed her food because she was losing weight..that's about it.



The A Team said:


> Sure hope it's nothing to worry about....let us know what the vet says tomorrow....


Thanks, Auntie Pat..will let everyone know...


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, I hope it's nothing major. I know you must be worried until you can find out. Let us know what the vet says. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aprilb said:


> Thanks..pretty sure that is what it is..she is swollen on both sides..I did recently change her food because she was losing weight. She does not go outside.


Can you contact your vet via email, or some how? He might advise baby Benadryl but it can smooth the image of what she has.What time are you going to vet? Swelling on both sides looks like allergy or...do you have a cat or cats she was contacted recently? 
How she feels in general, any other signs of problems?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope it's nothing serious, April. Swollen lymph nodes is a non-specific symptom and most of the time it's temporary. Fingers and paws crossed for sweet Lily. You are a wonderful mommy to your girls  Let us know how it goes with the vet. :hug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hoping for the best for little Lily. Will look for the update tomorrow.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be praying for Lily, I know how much you love her, hugs to you April


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, checking on Lily and hoping things are a little better.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in? How is she doing?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey April, sorry to hear about your worries w/Lily girl.
Kitzel has very large salivary glands that are always prominent. They are in just under his chin/jaw---equally large on both sides. I was really scared when I first discovered how big they are, but he is fine. I hope this is the case w/Lily. Of course as tiny as she is they would seem even bigger! I am glad you are getting it checked as it is better to know than to worry. Kisses to our little lady! and a hug for you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also checking in.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- just now seeing this. I once had a similar problem with a Lhasa. It was a problem with her tonsils.

Sending lots of prayers for little Lily and waiting to hear what the vet says.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:Waiting:

hoping everything is ok...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, everyone..we were there a long time...first the good news..Lily does not have an infection and everything is normal on her chem panel and CBC..now the bad news..she has lost a POUND.. she is down to 3.4...skin and bones, literally..my vet has not decided what to do until she has seen the rest of Lily's test results that I will bring to her in the morning...right now she is thinking that Lily may have some kind of metabolic disorder like Cushing's or it is her immune system...I don't know anything about Cushing's...


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

did vet took blood work to check her hormons level? Cushing's syndrom or Cushing's disease?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, I'm glad she doesn't have an infection and her labs are normal. I hope she doesn't have anything wrong with her thyroid or any other kind of disease. I will keep her in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, Leila said she's got an extra pound she can give her and she sends her love and lots of kisses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Well, I'm glad she doesn't have an infection and her labs are normal.* I hope she doesn't have anything wrong with her thyroid *or any other kind of disease. I will keep her in my prayers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that is what the vet probably will see tomorrow :/ Hope she'll feel better soon and will gain weight back to normal.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry April. Cushings can cause weight loss, it is a hormone pituitary issue. That was one of the diseases they thought Lucky might have, it is one of their go to diseases. They need to do more tests before a diagnosis. We will be thinking of you and Lily. Hoping for a quick diagnosis.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Her thyroid is in the low normal range..kind of strange since she is so skinny..I meant to say that the vet thinks she might have Addison's disease...I get that confused with Cushing's...I don't know anything about Addison's either...I hope she doesn't have anything like that..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tashulia25 said:


> did vet took blood work to check her hormons level? Cushing's syndrom or Cushing's disease?


not yet...that may be coming next...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Her thyroid is in the low normal range..kind of strange since she is so skinny..I meant to say that the vet thinks she might have Addison's disease...I get that confused with Cushing's...I don't know anything about Addison's either...I hope she doesn't have anything like that..


April 

I am sorry I was wrong - cushings is associated with weight GAIN. Still not sure why they suggested Luck might has Cushings. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April - I don't know much about Addison's except that they did extra tests the last time Tilly had her bloodwork as her white blood cells were quite low, but the Addison's test was negative and Tilly didn't have any symptoms. They were going to do her dental and wanted to be safe prior to putting her under.

Sending lots of prayers for little Lily. Are you still homecooking? Oh -- I think you're only homecooking for Eva. A whole pound is a lot for such a little fluff.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aprilb said:


> not yet...that may be coming next...


Addison's disease or Cushing's disease both can be find out with hormon levels. When the gland doesn't produce enough of hormon it cause Addison's 
But then it is something not typical, if i am correct , with Addison's patience lost weight because of diarea or vomiting, but I might be wrong. Any way without hormon level it is hard to move on. If you don't mind, can you try to offer Lily something salty? Just to see if she will really want it, don't let to eat, just lick


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, gosh, good and bad. We have been thinking of you and hope all is okay in the long run.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, Addison's can be treated if that's the case and all will be well. I know its frustrating. Praying they can just diagnose her and get her on the right track. Hugs to you!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry April! Just now seeing this...praying that Lily is ok! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Prayers For Lily.*
*Hope Shes Better Soon.*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support..it means a lot to me..I will give an update tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just seeing your post April. I will keep Lily in my prayers and hope the glands resolve :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I just saw this. I'm so sorry about Lily's weight loss. Sounds to me like it could be hormonal. Glad that she's not showing any illness other than weight loss. Sending hugs and prayers and awaiting news tomorrow. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I am just seeing this.

When Snowball was having problems last year ... he was weighed in at a pound less. I was upset because, of course, that is a big weight loss for our little ones. However, when we took Snowball to the specialist (the internist) we learned that he never lost that pound of weight. Apparently, the scales were not calibrated at the regular vet office. (I did bring that to their attention after we went through all the worry). 

I am not saying the same thing might be going on with Lily ... but, just in case the weigh in was not accurate for her, too. I do hear you saying that she is very thin.

My prayers and thoughts are with you and sweet Lily. I am so sorry you have to worry about your precious little one.

Hugs and love to you, April ... and, also to your beautiful fluff babies.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

April continued payers for Lily.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor Lily--I'm so sorry she's not well, but will think positive thoughts and pray for a good outcome for whatever it is. 

Hugs,


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

April, will be keeping little Lily in my prayers that 'whatever' is going on.. that it's an easy 'fix" !


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for Lily...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I don't have proper internet until sometime Thurs. but know that you are in my thoughts w/Lily---she has always been so small---I can see why you are concerned! Losing that much weight is not good for her. I will pray for resolutions. 
Sending you my love, friend.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

April I'll certainly be keeping Lilly in my prayers.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, poor little girl. I'll be thinking about her.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking of lily :hug: I hope the vet can quickly figure out the diagnosis. Even if it's an endocrine issue, most are very manageable. Positive thoughts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugs and kissies to Lily. :tender:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw the vet again this morning and we talked more about Lily and her medical history and I agree with the vet that she needs to be tested for Addison's...one thing the vet noticed that she said is often missed, is that Lily's thyroid values have been consistently low-normal which is often found in Addison's..but she is experiencing weight loss..also her urine is very dilute, and her skin is unusually thin..so on Friday morning, Lily goes in for an ACTH Response test...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers that you can find out what's wrong and that it's something that can easily be controlled with meds.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

oh, everything will be ok, you'll give her medications and she will be fine. I don't know your personally but I read your posts and you are super mom, so , Lily will improve very fast with mom like you are


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your support...I will post as soon as I know something..:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor sweetie, I am sure onc e they know what it is they will be able to get it under control.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Praying for a quick and definitive diagnosis. At least Addison's is easier to diagnose than Cushing's. And if it is Addison's, treatment should not cause any further health issues or even alter length of life. Just constant monitoring. Which you will do fantastic at April, if that is what it is.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((April))) Thinking of you and keeping you and sweet Lily in my prayers.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Continued prayers for Lilly


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April hugs to you, it's so hard waiting for results, Lily is in my prayers


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for Lily... will be looking for the test results.


----------

